# still looking for another z



## kutrecords2005 (Mar 4, 2005)

i am willing to buy one w/o motor rear end etc cuz all of the mechanical parts of my other one are still usable , especiall since i did the turbo and everthing 
if not i have all of those parts for sale , i would like to get an 84 though t tops fully loaded


----------



## iced-nmt (Mar 22, 2005)

Well I'm in Toronto, Canada, but I have a 50th Anniversary 300 with 121,000 original miles on it. If you are willing to pick it up and whatnot, and the price is right, it's yours.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's over 3000 miles away....


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> That's over 3000 miles away....


welcome to my world


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 2, 2005)

siamiam said:


> welcome to my world


ahahahahah,,, man ur the coolest eskimo ever


----------



## Nis300zsan (Mar 30, 2005)

I have an 87 with 113k on it.. Im in New Jersey.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Nis300zsan said:


> I have an 87 with 113k on it.. Im in New Jersey.


Please send P.M.s this isn't the classifieds.


----------

